# My complaint letter to halfords



## element (19 Jul 2011)

This is a version of my complaint to halfrauds all I wanted was a working bicycle pump.

Today I purchased a few cycling items from your store in central Milton Keynes, I arrived to buy a cycle pump and noticed that there was a three for two offer on ALL pumps lights, locks and water bottles. I confirmed that this offer included ANY pumps lights and locks with one of your employees and chose to buy a lock, a some lights and a package containing another lock a water bottle and a pump. I walked down stairs to the till and after scanning the items I was informed politely that the bike lights I had chosen( priced at £20) were probably not included in the three for the price of two offer, I was surprised that this was the case but none the less I returned upstairs to ask the staff member working in the cycling section what the situation was. He confirmed that the lights I had chosen were probably not included so I chose some different lights priced at £23.99 and then went down stairs again to pay only to have the same issue with the scanning of the items not registering the three for two offer. At this point the till operative who seemed very understanding decided to consult the manager who then made arrangements to allow me to purchase the items at three for two as advertised. 
It would appear that all would be fine except for one major issue, the package containing the water bottle, lock and pump had in place of the pump a silly piece of plastic in the approximate shape of a bicycle pump, while I can accept the poor quality of the other items included in the kit are reflected on the price I would at least expect an item advertised as a cycle pump to have some vague ability to pump up the tyres of a cycle. Luckily for me I decided to check that the plastic pump shaped object worked. After trying to attach it to the valve of my cycle I watched as it drained all the air form my tyre. Cut to 45 minutes later and it became apparent that the plastic pump shaped object could inflate the tyres to approximately .5 of a PSI before the air escaping was greater in volume than the air entering through the pump. I decided to counter act this by pumping the plastic pump shaped object even faster only to have it come apart into three separate pieces. I hope you can understand that this was a less than satisfactory performance given that the primary use of a bicycle pump, was as far as I knew, to pump up the tyres on a bike.
You may be wandering at this point why I did not just remove the lights water bottle and pump bracket I had just spent some time fixing to my bike, and then return to the store with my receipt, announce my dissatisfaction with the faulty products and demand a refund for all the items I purchased ? The answer lies on the fact that my receipt does not contain any mention of the value bike kit containing a pump, lock and water bottle, in order to meet their obligation of the three for two offer, the receipt had the cheapest item deleted , as it happens the cheapest item was the package containing the plastic pump shaped object hence my receipt showing the £65.00 sterling I spent in search of a simple bicycle pump, has no mention of a bicycle pump on it. While I don't doubt that the staff working today will remember me walking up and down stairs in search of a competent cycle staff member who understood the special offers available, I really have wasted a vast amount of time already on search of a simple working bicycle pump. The closest I have got is a plastic pump shaped object that deflated my bike tyres. As you can imagine I have no interest in a replacement pump shaped object , I just want a device that pumps up my tyres, would that be so hard to find ? My receipt number is ........ I hope this is enough information for you to to investigate and prepare a method by which Halfords can move mountains and supply me with the miracle of a working bicycle pump. 
I would like to add that the person who operated the till was very well mannered and polite and seemed to understand my frustration with the problems I had obtaining the advertised special offer, perhaps you could get him to teach some other staff members the value of good customer service.

Regards


----------



## element (19 Jul 2011)

For those that find that block of text too large I went to get a pump bought some other stuff then found out that the pump is completely useless and has not been included on my recept so I cannot take it back to the shop.


----------



## smithy92 (19 Jul 2011)

If its the halfords own brand cycle accsessory pack that you are referring to then the fact it is halfords brand entitles you to return it if faulty. 

You only have to be able to prove it is from that retailer, whether thats receipt or not.

I spent a long day on a retail management course learning this stuff, and even something such as a security tag on the product can be enough to prove where it was purchased!


----------



## E11a (19 Jul 2011)

Good luck! I complained to Halfords when the "check stock in store" didn't reflect the stock the store actually had (none).

The reply from "Customer Service" said that they knew but couldn't really care less. I would have been happy if they'd bothered to get the item to my local store for me to collect. I won't go there now.


----------



## 400bhp (19 Jul 2011)

I got bored reading that half way through.

Stick to the facts, remove the sarcasm and use full stops in place of commas more often.


----------



## lesley_x (19 Jul 2011)

400bhp said:


> Stick to the facts, remove the sarcasm and use full stops in place of commas more often.



This.


----------



## JohnHenry (19 Jul 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Ebay.


----------



## abo (19 Jul 2011)

Way too long and wordy, they won't read it (properly). I'll give you the same advice I gave to someone else writing a complaint letter: be concise and precise.


----------



## Chris.IOW (19 Jul 2011)

smithy92 said:


> such as a security tag on the product can be enough to prove where it was purchased!



Wouldn't a security tag still being attached be an Indication the item had been 'liberated' rather than purchased!

Have to agree with other posts the letter is too long, wordy and attempts at humour don't come across well. Keep it concise and professional.


----------



## abo (19 Jul 2011)

Chris.IOW said:


> Wouldn't a security tag still being attached be an Indication the item had been 'liberated' rather than purchased!



They tend to use those RFID(?) tags which have the barcode or ID number on them. They don't bother to temove them (sometimes they are inside the packaging), they just swipe the item to deactivate the tag and hand it over


----------



## screenman (19 Jul 2011)

Shorten it.
Be precise.
Use more full stops.
Address it to Mr Dennis Millard, Head office.( Chairman)
Write Chairmans Complaint on the envelope and the letter. (this always speeds a response from a PLC or LTD.) 

That way it might bypass the muppets who will fob you off.


----------



## Banjo (19 Jul 2011)

Take the whole lot back get a refund buy elsewhere. One thing Halfords are good for is not quibbling about refunds for their shoddy stuff.


----------



## teletext45 (19 Jul 2011)

you need to include this line.... Sale of goods act 1974 (amended 1994) under section c sale of goods *fit for purpose. * 

This can be used as a point to obtain a refund and if something is clearly not 'fit for its purpose' then you are by law entitled to a refund. 


andy


----------



## zexel (19 Jul 2011)

element said:


> For those that find that block of text too large I went to get a pump bought some other stuff then found out that the pump is completely useless and has not been included on my recept so I cannot take it back to the shop.



It's a pump, move on, life is too short. Don't shop at halfords anymore.

Edit: Oh if I missed something crucial to the gist of this it's because I didn't get further than the first line.


----------



## element (19 Jul 2011)

I don't really expect much but writing a long complaining letter made me find it funny rather than annoying that halfords sell a cycle pump that is useless for pumping up cycle tyres. Seeing as they deleted the pump pack off my receipt I can now take everything else I bought back and would have had a free water bottle ,cage and lock. Instead how ever I will keep complaining untill they send me a new , working pump. Good advice about keeping things short and direct though. I will get my receptionist at work to keep writing more complaints , directed at the MD mentioning the sale of goods act and see what happens.


----------



## on the road (20 Jul 2011)

You need to paragraph it properly and shorten it, I stopped reading half way through.


----------



## Red Light (20 Jul 2011)

smithy92 said:


> If its the halfords own brand cycle accsessory pack that you are referring to then the fact it is halfords brand entitles you to return it if faulty.
> 
> You only have to be able to prove it is from that retailer, whether thats receipt or not.
> 
> I spent a long day on a retail management course learning this stuff, and even something such as a security tag on the product can be enough to prove where it was purchased!



Which, if he took it back to another store where they won't remember him, means he could get a refund of the original price and convert the 3 for 2 into a 2 for 1. In fact if you bought a three for two you could take back each item individually for a refund and make a profit of the cheapest item


----------



## barongreenback (20 Jul 2011)

That whole letter should begin with a short sentence, then 3/4 bullet points and a closing sentence. Being concise will usually ensure your complaint is read. I found it very difficult to find out what your issue was amongst the meandering rant.


----------



## Bosrebel (20 Jul 2011)

I understand your frustration, but really..instead of just taking all the stuff back and getting the lock, pump and cage for free..you'd rather keep complaining until you get a working pump??! jeez... really, life is far tooo short, just buy a better quality pump somewhere else or buy a more expensive one from Halfords. 

and can i just say that the guys in my local Halfords are superstars, nothing is too much trouble, and no i dont work for Halfords or know people that work there.... lol


----------



## The Jogger (20 Jul 2011)

element said:


> I don't really expect much but writing a long complaining letter made me find it funny rather than annoying that halfords sell a cycle pump that is useless for pumping up cycle tyres. Seeing as they deleted the pump pack off my receipt I can now take everything else I bought back and would have had a free water bottle ,cage and lock. Instead how ever I will keep complaining untill they send me a new , working pump. Good advice about keeping things short and direct though. I will get my receptionist at work to keep writing more complaints , directed at the MD mentioning the sale of goods act and see what happens.


Is that in your receptionist JD


----------



## jig-sore (20 Jul 2011)

Halfords sell loads of stuff thats not fit for purpose, i thought everyone knew that ???

the lesson learnt... again... don't shop at halfords


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jul 2011)

element said:


> how ever
> 
> 
> I will get my receptionist at work to keep writing more complaints




Yeah right


----------



## Meeton (20 Jul 2011)

smithy92 said:


> If its the halfords own brand cycle accsessory pack that you are referring to then the fact it is halfords brand entitles you to return it if faulty.
> 
> You only have to be able to prove it is from that retailer, whether thats receipt or not.
> 
> I spent a long day on a retail management course learning this stuff, and even something such as a security tag on the product can be enough to prove where it was purchased!



That's really valuable info! I'm going to use that a lot I expect.


----------



## Bicycle (20 Jul 2011)

element said:


> ...Instead how ever I will keep complaining untill they send me a new , working pump. Good advice about keeping things short and direct though. *I will get my receptionist at work to keep writing more complaints* , directed at the MD mentioning the sale of goods act and see what happens.



Aaaah... I'm glad you're not the author of the original.

The grammar, syntax and punctuation were dreadful. The letter lacked shape, was longer than it needed to be and came across more as failed comedy than a serious missive.

I suggest you proof-read _everything_ your receptionist writes in future. He or she may not be a capable or confident user of written English. If the drafting of formal letters is in his or her JD, there is a case for training. Ability may fall below that required for the post. 

In the meantime you've learnt a valuable lesson at little cost: You get what you (don't) pay for.


----------



## element (20 Jul 2011)

I did write the orginal, I will get someone else to write the follow up complaints. It was written more for my amusement than anything else. I agree it was too long but shoot happens.


----------



## smithy92 (20 Jul 2011)

Meeton said:


> That's really valuable info! I'm going to use that a lot I expect.



You will undoubtedly come across managers who are unaware of this, however customer service staff know it, so a quick phone call to them often puts the manager right and sorts it out.


----------



## Cyclopathic (20 Jul 2011)

I bought a pump once. Fortunately it was fine.


----------



## JohnHenry (20 Jul 2011)

Cyclopathic said:


> I bought a pump once. Fortunately it was fine.



Phew! Had me worried for a moment - am I right to assume it was not from Halfords?


----------



## davefb (20 Jul 2011)

Meeton said:


> That's really valuable info! I'm going to use that a lot I expect.



theres no legal requirement for them to give you a reciept in the first place


----------



## Cyclopathic (20 Jul 2011)

JohnHenry said:


> Phew! Had me worried for a moment - am I right to assume it was not from Halfords?




Why do you say that? Has someone you know had a problem with them or something? They should write to them and complain if that's the case. The more detail the better I say and keep the tone light with a couple of quips.


----------



## Globalti (20 Jul 2011)

A letter like that has to have three short paragraphs:

1 - Background, facts.

2 - The problem.

3 - The solution you want.

Remove the sarcasm and keep it short and businesslike. 

This is of course, assuming you have already been and taken it up with the store manager? That's what the executive at Halfords will suggest anyway.


----------



## abo (20 Jul 2011)

Globalti said:


> This is of course, assuming you have already been and taken it up with the store manager? That's what the executive at Halfords will suggest anyway.



IME the executive won't read it; it will be picked up by his PA, a letter (email if you email it) will be sent to you telling you it is being delt with, and the complaint will be passed on to the store manager. Since the instruction is coming down from head office, they will be under instruction to sort the problem out rather than give you the brush-off. Unless of course you are either pulling a fast one or being unreasonable in which case you will be told politely to sod off


----------

